

Detect mobile browsers and redirect your visitors to mobile version website - orfeo
http://localstreamer.posterous.com/javascript-code-snippet-how-to-detect-all-mob

======
ydant
If you're going to do it on the client-side with JavaScript, then you've lost
half of the point of redirecting to a mobile site - to reduce the bandwidth
and complexity the device has to deal with. You're also not helping out the
devices that need the help the most, since a lot of the older non-Android and
non-iPhone phones (although I imagine this is becoming less of an issue) don't
support JavaScript consistently and have more resource constraints and slower
processors.

If you really want to do this, it needs to be done on the server-side, be
optional (at least offer a "full site" link, and should ideally just be a
different skin on your site (that is, as much functionality should be present
as possible). And most importantly, it shouldn't lose context. I shouldn't
click on a Google link on my phone and get taken to your main site (which
usually doesn't offer half of the functionality of the desktop version).

These days, you can make a desktop and mobile webkit compatible version on the
same page largely with smart CSS decisions - most content providers just need
to position things without the assumption of large screens and it'll work fine
on Android/iPhone.

------
drdaeman
Two words: PLEASE DON'T.

I just hate when I get redirected to some "mobile version", which lacks some
important points I want to see, and there's no easy way to visit "normal"
version (like in the proposed example), so I have to change the user-agent or
- even worse - use proxies (if some smartass had implemented mobile device
detection by checking whenever IP's in range belonging to popuar cell
operators).

------
DjDarkman
If you have to that please include a way to disable or, it or simply do a
proper job with media queries.

------
orfeo
Thanks to all for the feedback, i make a note of your suggestions.

